# Installing FreeBSD first time with GNOME



## faisal6309 (Oct 25, 2013)

Hi everyone! I am new here.

I planned to install FreeBSD on my computer. I am already running Fedora 19. I want to know if we can install the latest desktop environments in FreeBSD.

Thanks in advance.

Regards
Faisal Aslam


----------



## SirDice (Oct 25, 2013)

Handbook: 6.7. Desktop Environments

Besides those there are dozens of window managers to choose from. Keep in mind that FreeBSD doesn't install _anything_ by default. If you want a fully configured desktop out-of-the-box I suggest trying PC-BSD.


----------



## neel (Oct 25, 2013)

If you want to use GNOME 3 on FreeBSD, you can consider pkgdemon.com but pkgdemon says that GNOME 3 is broken. I didn't try it because I don't use GNOME. GNOME 2 was okay, but I tried Fedora 17 on a USB stick and didn't like Fedora or GNOME 3.

If you want to use anything else, you can find most of them in the FreeBSD ports.


----------

